# pregnant 1 month after methotrexate injection



## linzi83

hi, please could you give me some advice?  I had the methotrexate injection on the 6/12/10 due to an ectopic pregnancy.  I found out today i am pregnant, i am really worried that there could be problems because i've been told to wait 3 months before ttc again. Could you please tell me what the risks are and what i can do?
        thank you xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm afraid I've never dealt with methotrexate as a midwife, as gynae nurses deal with that. However, I will try to find out anything I can over the weekend, but I would advise you to ring your consultant on Monday,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## linzi83

hi emilycaitlin,
thank you, i really appreciate your help and advice 
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm sorry, I have tried to find anything out, but it's all been a bit vague I'm afraid. Have you managed to get through to the consultant yet?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## linzi83

hi
thank you for trying to find out for me. My pregnancy was ectopic again, i had the methotrexate injection again today and need to have the anti D injection tomorrow also.  The consultant told me the previous ectopic was on my left ovary and this one is on my right ovary.  I am now very doubtfull about ever having a successful pregnancy.  I feel like im not getting any answers or help!


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear that hun  You have really been through it.
I wish I could help and give you information, but I feel as though I'm yet another person whos not helping, as i dont know enough about it. Although it's rare to have two ectopics in a row, it's not unheard of, and there is still hope of having a normal pregnancy. When you have your anti d, would you be able to ask them to arrange an appointment with your consultant to go through everything in detail with you?

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

